# I think I want a variable scope...



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2009)

For my 629... 8 3/8th's barrel ... .44rem. mag.

Right now it's topped with a Leupold 2x EER.  I'm thinking I want either a variable or a 4x.

I'm just not happy with how difficult it is making a shot at 100 yards with the 2x.  I can hit a balloon with it, but I want to be as precise as I can.

I think I'm wanting something like a 2.5x7... something where I can still have the low power at close ranges, but something I can also crank up a bit for the longer ones.

What kind of variables do y'all shoot?  And how do you like them?  Am I a fool to part with the 2x?


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 3, 2009)

*Variable Scopes*

I shoot Contenders an Encore pistols and you name the scope I got it . For your .44 I would go with the 1.5 -4x Burris . This is a great scope , I find if you have to much magnification on some guns its harder to hold steady on your intended target. Plus depending on how far you can possibly shoot in you hunting area you may never go above 4-5 power . Now if your going to go where you may shoot 100+ then I would go up in magnification.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 3, 2009)

Delton, I would go up to 4X at least.  I had one on my Encore .44 Mag and plan on putting one on my Super Redhawk.  The one that I had was a Swift Premier and I liked it a lot.
I would say that 4X is as high as you want to go, not for the reason that bowhntr stated, as I feel that with higher magnifcation, the wobble is more pronounced, but that just means you have to concentrate to eliminate it.  The wobble is there no matter what, you can just see it better with higher magnification.  Anyway, the reason that I say go with 4X max is that a .44 Mag revolver is a 100-125 yard gun and 4X will be just fine for that.  All a variable will do is add weight.


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 3, 2009)

> What kind of variables do y'all shoot? And how do you like them? Am I a fool to part with the 2x?


I love variable power scopes.  I have a few 4X scopes but feel like it is "too much" magnification at shorter ranges.  You are exactly right, the higher magnification is good for paper punching at longer ranges and you can dial it down to 2X - 3X while hunting.  FWIW, I prefer Burris 2-7's over all others that I have tried; although I have bought a couple of Bushnell Elite 2-6's lately.  

Having said all that, I'm currently scoping my 8 3/8" .500 S&W with a 2X Burris.  I just want to be able to hit that balloon at 100 yards with it!  

Good luck!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2009)

Darrell H said:


> I love variable power scopes.  I have a few 4X scopes but feel like it is "too much" magnification at shorter ranges.  You are exactly right, the higher magnification is good for paper punching at longer ranges and you can dial it down to 2X - 3X while hunting.  FWIW, I prefer Burris 2-7's over all others that I have tried; although I have bought a couple of Bushnell Elite 2-6's lately.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm currently scoping my 8 3/8" .500 S&W with a 2X Burris.  I just want to be able to hit that balloon at 100 yards with it!
> 
> Good luck!


I looked at the Burris line after bowhntr mentioned them and they aren't getting too good of reviews.  A lot of folks are complaining about the retical falling out after a few 100 rounds...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 3, 2009)

Darrell H said:


> I love variable power scopes.  I have a few 4X scopes but feel like it is "too much" magnification at shorter ranges.  You are exactly right, the higher magnification is good for paper punching at longer ranges and you can dial it down to 2X - 3X while hunting.  FWIW, I prefer Burris 2-7's over all others that I have tried; although I have bought a couple of Bushnell Elite 2-6's lately.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm currently scoping my 8 3/8" .500 S&W with a 2X Burris.  I just want to be able to hit that balloon at 100 yards with it!
> 
> Good luck!



Smart choice.  I got a couple of these as well.  If they can take the punishment from a Lone Eagle in 308, they can handle just about anything.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice lookin' rigs y'all!

I may have to look more into the Burris'...


----------



## contender* (Feb 3, 2009)

Watch around for an old Burris scope in good shape. I don't have any new ones but have several old ones. Never had a problem. I also have two TC 2.5 - 7 scopes that have been very good scopes. To tell the truth I mostly have 2x and even on my variables I don't go above 3x for shooting. If I'm shooting paper I will sometimes run the scope up to check to see how I'm hitting.


----------



## bluedvl11 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just put on a busnell elite 3200 2x-6x.  Great scope!  Havent had it out in the field yet, but love it at the range.  It's shock proof, rain guard and fog proof.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a Leupold man.  I have an M8 2X on my Redhawk .44.  I won't shoot over about 60 yards with it, so I really don't need any more than 2X.  If I did replace it, it would be with a Leupold variable.  I think they make a 2-7X, but I haven't seen a used one for what I'm willing to pay.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I'm a Leupold man.  I have an M8 2X on my Redhawk .44.  I won't shoot over about 60 yards with it, so I really don't need any more than 2X.  If I did replace it, it would be with a Leupold variable.  I think they make a 2-7X, but I haven't seen a used one for what I'm willing to pay.




The variable that Leupold makes is actually a 2.5-8x.  

And you are right.  New they go for around $550 (used to be $499 but they added $50 in 2009. )
It is hard to find a used one for less than $350.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Feb 4, 2009)

* The Bushnell Trophy 2 to 6 is hard to beat for the money although eye relief may be a little shorter than the Leupold.  I have a couple Weaver 2 to 7 that I like but, haven't shot them as much as the Bushnell's ..... James *


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 4, 2009)

*scope smope*



Handgunner said:


> For my 629... 8 3/8th's barrel ... .44rem. mag.
> 
> Right now it's topped with a Leupold 2x EER.  I'm thinking I want either a variable or a 4x.
> 
> ...



If I couldn't hit a coke can bottom at 100 yds with iron sights with my 380 snub nose 4 out of 5 times I'd just quit hand gun hunting...Scopes are for sissy boys


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 4, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> If I couldn't hit a coke can bottom at 100 yds with iron sights with my 380 snub nose 4 out of 5 times I'd just quit hand gun hunting...Scopes are for sissy boys




I yam what I yam!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 4, 2009)

I am surprized that no one has said Nikon , they are right up there close to Leupold " just my opinion " . I have never had a problem  with one . Although i know that everyone has heard " it as clear as a leupold "  when people are comparing them to each other . I am the proud owner of both . SCOTT


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

On the Bushnell 2x6, are y'all talking about the Elite 3200's?  And on the Nikon, the only ones I've found are the Nikon Encore with BDC Reticle.. which I'm not a huge fan of..

I'll be honest, I used to own a few Bushnell scopes on my rifles and after going Leupold, I haven't looked back.  Having said that, I've never used one of their handgun scopes.

But, I'm thinking that 2x6 would be the best of both worlds.  I wouldn't be stuck with just a 4x.. I could go either way... 2x-4 while hunting and then maybe up a bit when shooting paper.

I guess, in the back of my mind, I feel like I'll be down-grading going from a Leupold to a Bushnell... 

The Nikons offer the 2.5x7 which would give me both of what I want as well, but the only ones I've found are the Encore/BDC's...



Anymore tips or suggestions?  Sell me on what y'all shoot and why you like it so much.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 5, 2009)

Delton,

Nikon doesn't make a pistol scope with the BDC.  The Encore/BDC's are muzzleloader scopes.

Nikon's variable pistol scope is a 2.5-8x.  The reason that I didn't mention them before is that they don't have the eye relief that the Bushnells, Burrises, and Leupolds have.  Especially at 8X.  IIRC at 8X their eye relief is only like 13".  Too close for me.  Also, their warranty sucks.  If it breaks, you are going to end up paying something besides just shipping.  And it only covers the original buyer.  Weaver's is worse (only good for a year and only the original owner).

Now, about the Bushnells, I have a Trophy 2-6 on my 7TCU Contender.  I used it this year to take that 6 point I posted in the handgun challenge.  That deer was shot at 76 yards with the scope set at 6X.  It was 10 minutes after legal shooting time began and I had no problem seeing the deer or the reticle.  It was an open field shot.  It was also colder than a "Insert colorful adjective here".  I didn't have a problem with fogging either.
I also use this gun to shoot silhouette matchs and it tracks very well and the adjustements are the same each time.
I know a bunch of guys that shoot the Elites on their silhouette guns.  To make a good silhouette scope for BB the scope has to meet the following criteria:
Decent eye relief - longer is better for shooting from the Creedmore position.
Exact tracking - once you get sight settings, you want them to be the same every time.
Able to stand up to lots of shots - Most of these guys fire 1000s of rounds of ammo every year in their guns.  A scope that can't last won't be around long.
These guys are the best silhouette shooters in the Region (SC, GA, TN, MS, FL, NC) and I take what they say (and use) to heart.

So, in a nut-shell, what I am saying is that the Trophy is good, the Elite is better and it is half the price of a Leupold.  The Burris and Leupold are about equal with the Leupold getting the edge in eye-relief.  Both are only slightly better than the Elite.  Slightly doesn't justify the $200 price difference in my book.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:
			
		

> Delton,
> 
> Nikon doesn't make a pistol scope with the BDC. The Encore/BDC's are muzzleloader scopes.
> 
> ...





Thanks, that clears up a lot for me.

Here is where I got confused with the Nikon and the Encore BDC reticle...

http://www.opticsplanet.com/s/Nikon+Handgun+scope/


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 5, 2009)

I stand corrected.  I guess Nikon is now making handgun scopes with the BDC.  Although they do make the scope without it as well.


----------



## knifenut (Feb 8, 2009)

Leupold on most of my long guns, and use there fixed on handguns.

But in a variable handgun scope my favorite is the Burris.
There 2x7 can't be beat.  Heavy compared to the Leupold variable 2.5x8, but it's worth the extra weight.

I've got there 3x9, and had there 3x12(need to get another). They are great scopes, but there 2x7 sets the standard for variable handgun scopes. When you look through one you will notice a big differance from others. Super field of view.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a S&W 686 with a Nikon Monarch 2.5x8 

No complaints.


----------



## damascusblade5 (Mar 14, 2009)

The Bushnell variable handgun scope is the only one that has consistent eye relief thru all power magnifications. The ER is the same at 2x as it is at 6x


----------



## bluedvl11 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is my model 29 with the bushnell elite 3200 2x6.  I love it and highly recommend it.  You cant beat it for the price and it will match performance of higher priced scopes as well.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 19, 2009)

That's the exact scope I went with.  The Bushnell Elite 3200 2x6.

I got it mounted up and ready to go... Just haven't sighted it in yet.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> That's the exact scope I went with.  The Bushnell Elite 3200 2x6.
> 
> I got it mounted up and ready to go... Just haven't sighted it in yet.



good for you.  I got the same one and even said so on here a few times!!!


----------

